# Ares 10 months- Critique my dog



## AresTheShepherd (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello! I am trying to learn more about German shepherd conformation, so please critique my dog! He is currently 10 months, so still filling out quite a bit. First picture is him in my first attempted stack. Second is just him freely standing, and the third is him in motion, and the last one is just for kicks. Thoughts?

To start I think he seems to be a nice, athletic dog, I think he could have a more full coat(he has a very close coat), and I know the lighter eyes are a fault  Regardless of any faults I love him and wouldn't want any other dog- so critique away!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I just have to say that last picture is hilarious. 

Can't evaluate structure with him head on to the camera. Needs to be in profile. He does have a nice head, but his eyes need to be darker


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

He's a great looking dog! Similar structure as my pup so I'm curious what the experts think too. He's got a handsome face and nice expression.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

We need a side view taken from his level. 

That last photo is great.


----------



## I~Luv~Maggie (Feb 20, 2017)

Good looking dog. Good topline from what I can tell, but the feet are a little bit turned out.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

If I were you I would look for a conformation kennel club in your area and go to their classes. The people there will be able to help you much more as well as train you in how to show him if you decide to. Do let us know how it goes for you!


----------



## AresTheShepherd (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you for all the feedback! Here are some pictures from a side profile


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

He doesn’t NEED darker eyes, he SHOULD have darker eyes haha. He has everything he needs and he is a gorgeous pup!


----------

